# Battery drill will not release the bit in reverse



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 18 volt battery drill and the bit is locked in. Tried reverse and it will not release the bit, what do I do now the get the bit out to use another?, thanx


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

does it have a chuck or key? what type drill?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Two pairs of channel locks one on the top part of your chuck and the other on the lower part of your chuck and turn them in opposite directions. Once you get it out try some WD40


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Battery drills do not have a chuck like the old kind that operated with a chuck key. I used to on electric drills use 2 channel lock pliers and rotate in different directions to open but this drill does not have that feature. It locks and unlocks by hand and not a chuck


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

What does this one have?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

even a keyless chuck has a top and a bottom


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I have two Makita's that are battery powered with chuck keys!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Do this!!! Put a punch on the tips and wack em back each one 2 hits each.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

That worked, I hit one tip by the bit WITH A SMALL HAMMER and it brook free, THANX A BUNCH TO YALL VERY MUCH!!



GalvestonSharker said:


> Do this!!! Put a punch on the tips and wack em back each one 2 hits each.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> That worked, I hit one tip by the bit WITH A SMALL HAMMER and it brook free, THANX A BUNCH TO YALL VERY MUCH!!


now try some sort of lube on it


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slight hijack... Well , guess this makes a liar out of my late, great Dad..

When he used to see me whackin' on something trying to get it to work he would always tell me..."Jim...I never seen anything in the world that can be fixed with a HAMMER !!".....:rotfl:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> slight hijack... Well , guess this makes a liar out of my late, great Dad..
> 
> When he used to see me whackin' on something trying to get it to work he would always tell me..."Jim...I never seen anything in the world that can be fixed with a HAMMER !!".....:rotfl:


It worked this time, put a small screwdriver to one of the 3 points and a little tap, and she was free, thanx.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Just advice from someone who uses the tools every day.



baytownboy said:


> It worked this time, put a small screwdriver to one of the 3 points and a little tap, and she was free, thanx.


----------

